# Michigan pheasant hunt



## Big Red (Dec 18, 2006)

I would like to see how many of you are interesyed in a hunt here in west MI.


----------



## Big Red (Dec 18, 2006)

guess no one is interested


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

Big Red, I understand western Michigan holds some birds but nothing like the Dakota's. I speak from experience I was born and raised in the thumb of Michigan, move to ND last June, shot my limit of pheasents picking up ducks in the cattails. When you can do that you know your in pheasent country. :thumb:


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey Big Red, I live in west michigan I'm up for a pheasant hunt here in the west side of the mitten. I am a dog handler and guide at rustic ridge hunt club in martin so I know my lab is up for it. Send me a pm sometime.
see ya,
duckjunky


----------



## upland420 (Dec 27, 2004)

I can drive 20 miles from my house to shoot 3 birds or 800 miles to Michigan. $3 a gallon gas. Hmmmm, let me mull that over.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

Upland, it's not always about the birds. Sometimes it's the opportunity to meet and make a new friend. :-?


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

Very well put r u dun. This person was asking a simple question. I myself think it would be awesome to hunt pheasants in a different State.


----------



## upland420 (Dec 27, 2004)

r u dun said:


> Upland, it's not always about the birds. Sometimes it's the opportunity to meet and make a new friend. :-?


How profound and touching. I always appreciate someone condescending to point out the obvious and trying to appear to be the hero. If you understood my post at all, you would see it really has nothing to do with *the birds*! Some of us live a modest life and can only afford to travel a few miles to enjoy a hunt. While an offer to hunt half way across the country is nice (and appreciated), some of us must maintain priorities in life like being able to pay bills and feed families. I figured the reference to $3 a gallon gas would have been a solid tip toward the crux of my meaning.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

upland420 Where did you get your attitude? I do not recall insulting you. You made the comment

"I can drive 20 miles from my house to shoot 3 birds or 800 miles to Michigan. $3 a gallon gas. Hmmmm, let me mull that over."

Please excuse me! I am too old to read between the lines of your post to see that you were not trying to be a smart alec, you were only trying to say you couldn't afford the trip. Please forgive my jumping to a conclusion. My guess is that I was not the only one that missed your heartfelt admission of living with such modest circumstance.


----------



## upland420 (Dec 27, 2004)

r u dun said:


> upland420 Where did you get your attitude? I do not recall insulting you.
> 
> My guess is that I was not the only one that missed your heartfelt admission of living with such modest circumstance.


Lets see, you felt you had the great insight toward the fact that hunting isnt about 'just the birds' and somehow I dont. Do you recall that, sir? Did you *****ume I was an ill informed kid or just far less in touch with what hunting is all about than you? Either way, it was condescending and insulting as is your 'heartfelt..' comment. :eyeroll:

You may not have been the only one who missed it but you certainly were the only one who felt the need to condescend with the 'I know what its all about and you dont' commentary. Thank you.


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

upland420 what's up with the sarcasm? You do have a attitude! You have the right to your opinion and so does r u dun, I have to agree with r u dun though. Didn't your parents ever teach you if you have nothing good to say you should probably keep it shut.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

I agree with upland 240. Sure he was a little sarcastic, but he's still right. Why would anyone drive to west MI, when most of us have them right outside our own door. I shot 90 birds this year within 8 miles of my house. I'm sure he's a nice guy, and its fun to meet new people, but you can do that anywhere in this state too, at any local bar, after shooting your limit.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

upland420 said:


> r u dun said:
> 
> 
> > Upland, it's not always about the birds. Sometimes it's the opportunity to meet and make a new friend. :-?
> ...


 :fiddle:


----------

